# Drachenlord: Freundin weg, Vorwürfe gegen Gemeinde



## Johannes Gehrling (26. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Freundin weg, Vorwürfe gegen Gemeinde* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Freundin weg, Vorwürfe gegen Gemeinde*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. April 2022)

Ich weiß nicht wie zielführend die Berichte über ihn sind, primär locken diese Meldungen ja eher jene polemischen Personen in die Kommentare auf die man doch gut verzichten kann. Siehe die andere Meldung mit dem Führerschein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie zielführend die Berichte über ihn sind, primär locken diese Meldungen ja eher jene polemischen Personen in die Kommentare auf die man doch gut verzichten kann. Siehe die andere Meldung mit dem Führerschein.


Tja dann lösch diese Personen (oder deren Geschwurbel) halt weiter fleißig, ich kanns nicht mehr


----------



## RoteRosen (26. April 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie zielführend die Berichte über ihn sind, primär locken diese Meldungen ja eher jene polemischen Personen in die Kommentare auf die man doch gut verzichten kann. Siehe die andere Meldung mit dem Führerschein.


Eben darum geht es doch bei diesen Berichten, wirklich interessieren tut sich doch keiner für ihn, Amouranth oder sonst einen Streamer.
Ist hier halt mittlerweile die Bild-Niveau. Clickbait um jeden Preis.

@News: Ich hole schon mal mein Popcorn, mal schauen was es heute für tolle Kommentare zu dem Thema gibt <3


----------



## Rookieone (26. April 2022)

Von seinem Geld hätte er lieber auf die andere Seite der Erde auswandern sollen.
Wieso können die Hater ihn nicht einfach in Ruhe lassen? Einfach ignorieren und gut.
So endet das noch mit einem Amoklauf oder Suizid.


----------



## Chroom (26. April 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> So endet das noch mit einem Amoklauf oder Suizid.


Leider halte ich das auch für absolut möglich.
Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Amy Winehouse Geschichte (natürlich hier ohne Drogen) wo man ja quasi fast Live miterleben konnte,
wie sich jemand mit Ansage bis zum bitteren Ende selbst ruiniert.
Aber da er  ein Mündiger Erwachsener ist und er es  scheinbar darauf anlegt, wird man da nicht viel machen können solange er erstmal nichts illegales anstellt.


----------



## Flonki (26. April 2022)

Wenn erstmals Menschen wirklich zu Schaden kommen werden, und das wird es meiner Einschätzung nach früher oder später, werden die Menschen dafür die Schuld tragen und geradestehen, die ihn täglich terrorisiert haben, und dazu getrieben haben. So viel kann ich gar nicht zu mir nehmen, wie ich über diese ekelerregende und abgehobene Gesellschaft ko**en könnte. 9 von 10 Menschen geilen sich an Mobbing auf, und klatschen auch noch Beifall. Ekelhaft.


----------



## RoteRosen (26. April 2022)

Flonki schrieb:


> Wenn erstmals Menschen wirklich zu Schaden kommen werden, und das wird es meiner Einschätzung nach früher oder später, werden die Menschen dafür die Schuld tragen und geradestehen, die ihn täglich terrorisiert haben, und dazu getrieben haben. So viel kann ich gar nicht zu mir nehmen, wie ich über diese ekelerregende und abgehobene Gesellschaft ko**en könnte. 9 von 10 Menschen geilen sich an Mobbing auf, und klatschen auch noch Beifall. Ekelhaft.


Nur das es sich hierbei nicht um Mobbing handelt sondern eine erweiterte Form von "negativer Aufmerksamkeit". Mobbing wäre, wenn er unschuldig ist, was hier ganz klar nicht der Fall ist. Er hat sich selbstständig und bewusst in diese Situation manövriert.

Daher wäre hier tatsächlich die Einweisung in eine geschlossene Anstalt sehr wichtig. Suizid oder Amok ist hier, wahrscheinlich, auszuschließen, da er ja das bekommt was er möchte, nämlich Aufmerksamkeit. Sobald er diese nicht mehr bekommt wird es gefährlich, daher die Notwendigkeit einer dafür vorgesehenen Institution. Oder er wandert ins Gefängnis, dass wäre auch noch produktiv und bei dem was er so getrieben hat sogar gerechtfertigt.

Ohne jetzt das Verhalten der Hater zu rechtfertigen, dass ist es nämlich nicht. Die sollten nämlich auch mal alle eine Therapie angehen, da diese ihre Befriedigung in dem Verfolgen und diskreditieren von dem jungen Mann bekommen. Hier sehe ich die gestörteren Persönlichkeiten, bei Herr Rainer W. sehe ich hingegen noch Hoffnung


----------



## Schalkmund (26. April 2022)

Und täglich grüßt der Buttergolem ...
Was treibt eigentlich Amouranth?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Und täglich grüßt der Buttergolem ...
> Was treibt eigentlich Amouranth?


Ist im Clinch mit Asmongold. Und Pokimane schaut Popcorn-mampfend dabei zu.


----------



## SeldeMer73 (26. April 2022)

Hallo

Nun werde ich mein Senf dazu geben. 
Diesen Herrn Winkler ist wirklich ein Opfer.

Es kann nicht sein, das es solche perverse Spinner gibt. Sich daran ergötzen wie dieser Herr angegriffen wird. Überhaupt auch noch zu seinen Grundstück gefahren sind. Hat jemand es gesehen wie das ausgesehen hatte? Bevor es platt gemacht wurde. 
Wie kann man nur so krank sein???
Diese Hater nichts besseres zu tun?? Ehrlich dann lese ich das Herr Winkler auch noch auf eigenen Grund und Boden angegriffen wird. 
Was soll das ganze überhaupt???? 
 Zur Hetze und Straftaten gegen Winkler rufen. 

Wurden diese Typen bei mir stehen 😈
Ich habe bisschen Erfahrung mit aufmüpfige Kinder. 12 Jahre Bw. 
Da gibt's gleich mit Fahrradkette neuen Scheitel.

Wahnsinn Leute lässt den armen Kerle doch in Ruhe. Auch das mit dieser Erdbeertussi ehrlich das ist primitiv und niveaulos. Ich meine zanken und streiten im Internet ist eine Sache. 
Aber das andere geht gar nicht. Sowas macht nicht. 

Hochachtungsvoll

Kaiser


----------



## Chroom (26. April 2022)

SeldeMer73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nun werde ich mein Senf dazu geben.
> Diesen Herrn Winkler ist wirklich ein Opfer.
> ...


Na na na. Also komm jetzt?
Ohne das ich das auch nur im geringsten gutheißen möchte was da alles rund um seine Person passiert ist, kann man aber auch nicht so tun als ob ihn überhaupt keine Schuld trifft.


----------



## Michalsko (26. April 2022)

Ups


----------



## Michalsko (26. April 2022)

Chroom schrieb:


> Na na na. Also komm jetzt?
> Ohne das ich das auch nur im geringsten gutheißen möchte was da alles rund um seine Person passiert ist, kann man aber auch nicht so tun als ob ihn überhaupt keine Schuld trifft.


Ernsthaft? Überleg doch Mal selbst was du da sagst? Das ist auch die typische Aussage eines Täters um sich zu rechtfertigen. "Wenn sie nicht so gut aussehen würde hätte ich sie auch nicht vergewaltigt. Sie ist selbst schuld". "Hätte sie mich nicht betrogen hätte ich sie auch nicht erschossen. Sie ist selbst schuld." "Würde sie mich lieben wie ich sie liebe müsste ich sie nicht Stalken. Sie ist selbst schuld."

Egal wieviel Aufmerksamkeit er auf sich zieht und provoziert rechtfertigt nicht das Verhalten seiner hater. Mann kann jemand nicht mögen oder für sein Verhalten verurteilen aber das was die machen ist härter Psychoterror. Die hater die ihm Nachstellen machen es einfach nur zur eigenen Belustigung. Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund für das was sie tun oder können Sie mir eine realistische Rechtfertigung für deren Verhalten nennen?

Im übrigen ist es typisch das Mobbing Opfer runtergemacht werden solchen Sätzen. "Die mobben dich doch nicht ohne Grund, du bist bestimmt auch nicht unschuldig"

Inwiefern hat er sich schuldig gemacht daß man ihm Nachstellen darf?


----------



## Pu244 (26. April 2022)

Bei dem Hausverkauf hat ihn die Gemeinde übel über den Tisch gezogen. 70k, für ein Grundstück nahe Nürnberg, auf dem man wohl künftig zwei Häuser errichten wird, ist einfach absolut wenig. Aber hat hat es ja nicht, wie ihm geraten wurde, versucht an privat zu verkaufen.

Bei der künftigen Unterbringung hatten beide Seiten wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen. Er dache an ein Haus oder zumindest eine Wohnung, die Gemeinde an einen Platz im Obdachlosenheim. Nach dem, was so zu hören war, hat er es wohl besichtigt und dann reiß aus genommen, da er sich dann an Regeln hätte halten müssen.



Michalsko schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Überleg doch Mal selbst was du da sagst? Das ist auch die typische Aussage eines Täters um sich zu rechtfertigen.



In dem Fall ist es aber so



Michalsko schrieb:


> "Wenn sie nicht so gut aussehen würde hätte ich sie auch nicht vergewaltigt. Sie ist selbst schuld". "Hätte sie mich nicht betrogen hätte ich sie auch nicht erschossen. Sie ist selbst schuld." "Würde sie mich lieben wie ich sie liebe müsste ich sie nicht Stalken. Sie ist selbst schuld."



Keines deiner Beispiele enthält eine Provokation seitens des Opfers.



Michalsko schrieb:


> Egal wieviel Aufmerksamkeit er auf sich zieht und provoziert rechtfertigt nicht das Verhalten seiner hater.



Man sollte den Unterschied, zwischen einer Rechtfertigung und einer Erklärung verstehen.



Michalsko schrieb:


> Mann kann jemand nicht mögen oder für sein Verhalten verurteilen aber das was die machen ist härter Psychoterror.



Hier werden natürlich wieder alle über einen Kamm geschert. Ein recht großer Teil schaut sich seine urkomischen Videos an, das ist der absolute Großteil. Dann gibt es die Leute, die sich ausgiebig darüber lustig machen, das ist natürlich erlaubt. Dann gab es etliche, die zu seinem Haus gefahren sind und dort herumlungerten. Dank seiner Öffnung, die er ja spätestens 2017, mit dem Posterverkauf vollzogen hat, war das völlig legal. Wie bei jeder großen Gruppe gibt es auch da einige Verrückte und davon begingen eben einige Straftaten.

Man kann es also nicht so pauschal sagen



Michalsko schrieb:


> Die hater die ihm Nachstellen machen es einfach nur zur eigenen Belustigung. Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund für das was sie tun oder können Sie mir eine realistische Rechtfertigung für deren Verhalten nennen?



Wie gesagt: es gibt einen Unterschied, zwischen Rechtfertigung und Erklärung.

Menschen werden von Dingen, die sie provozieren, angelockt. Man Denke nur an die 600 Leute, die nach Gil Ofarims Post zum Leipziger Hotel gefahren sind und dort ihre Meinung laut kundgetan haben. Natürlich wäre es objektiv besser gewesen, wenn sie Zuhause geblieben wären und die Staatsanwaltschaft ihre Arbeit machen lassen hätten. Aber es war auch in einer gewissen Weise nachvollziehbar. Kachelmann wurde auch von Feministinnen gemobbt und das massiv.



Michalsko schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist es typisch das Mobbing Opfer runtergemacht werden solchen Sätzen. "Die mobben dich doch nicht ohne Grund, du bist bestimmt auch nicht unschuldig"



Manchmal stimmt das halt eben.

Rückblickend muß ich da selbstkritisch eingestehen, dass ich in meiner Schulzeit in zwei Fällen zu weit gegangen bin. Beide male hat jeweils ein Typ versucht mich zu mobben und damit auch jeweils gut zwei Wochen Erfolg. Dann konnte ich das Blatt jeweils wenden. Ich wußte mich körperlich zu wehren und noch wichtiger: ich war ihnen geistig überlegen und viel witziger. Das eine Mal endeten die zwei Wochen damit, dass mich der Typ auf dem Schulhof zusammenschlagen wollte. Dazu wurde ich in eine Ecke gelockt, wo die Pausenaufsicht nicht hinsehen konnte. Das mit dem Zusammenschlagen wurde nichts, ich hatte nach einiger Zeit die Oberhand gewonnen und er hat dann buchstäblich Dreck gefressen, so wie er es mit mir geplant hatte. In Zwischenzeit sind gut 10 andere gekommen, haben sich nicht eingemischt, mich aber angefeuert. Es fühlt sich unglaublich gut an, wenn man den Typen, der einem die letzten Tage zur Hölle gemacht hat, fertig macht und 10 Leute feuern einen an. Es war zwar nichts wirklich ernstes, etwas, das man früher als eine Rangelei unter 10 Jährigen abgetan hatte, unsere Klamotten waren danach etwas dreckig, er durfte sich sein Gesicht waschen.

Danach war klar, dass ich die Oberhand hatte und er in der Klasse nichts zu melden.

So weit so gut. Nur habe ich dann meine überlegene Position schamlos ausgenutzt und den Typen systematisch bei allen Gelegenheiten verarscht, wo ich nur konnte. Wieder nichts wirklich übles, aber wenn man jeden Tag verarscht wird, dann geht das nicht spurlos vorbei. Rückblickend muß ich sagen, dass ich mich doch etwas ritterlicher verhalten hätte sollen und die Sache gutsein lassen, so wie ich die Oberhand hatte.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ja es gibt durchaus Mobbing mit Hintergrundgeschichte und es ist oft nicht schwarz und weiß, sondern mit Grautönen versehen.



Michalsko schrieb:


> Inwiefern hat er sich schuldig gemacht daß man ihm Nachstellen darf?



Du redest hier jetzt von einem Recht, das man einfordern darf. Der Punkt ist, er provoziert ganz gerne.

Hier etwa:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9L51tu3uGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Natürlich darf man sich herzlich darüber amüsieren und es den Leuten auf die Nase binden, wenn soetwas fehlgeschlagen ist. Das ist völlig legal. Aber es ist eine selten dämliche Idee das zu tun, da sich einige herausgefordert sehen, das zu Ende zu bringen.





__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1493628102622208008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ergebnis des ganzen: irgend ein Depp hat den Kasten mit dem Zentralverteiler umgefahren, dann war das ganze Dort vom Internet abgeschnitten. Das ist definitiv nicht in Ordnung gewesen, aber man kann auch nicht sagen, dass das ganze völlig unvorhersehbar war.

Genauso hat er, gegen den ausdrücklichen Rat der Polizei, permanent die Leute, die vor seinem Haus waren, live im Internet gestreamt, auch wenn sich diese die Hütte einfach nur angesehen haben. Ergebnis des ganzen: es sind noch mehr Leute gekommen, da diese gerne vom Lord kommentiert wurden. Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn man nur vor der Hütte rumsteht. Die Polizei hat ihn viele male darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das illegal ist und er die Leute nur anlockt. Eine Strafe wegen Datenschutzvergehen hat dem ganzen dann ein Ende bereitet.

Dann hat er auch die Leute beleidigt, die einfach nur vor seiner Hütte rumstanden. Hier haben wir dann (nicht nur) eine Straftat durch den Lord. Natürlich kippt dann die Stimmung, bei den Leuten, die sich eigentlich nur das Haus ansehen wollten.

Dann hat er auch noch ein halbes Jahr vor seinem Auszug angefangen sich durchgehend über die Leute lustig zu machen und dass sie ihn niemals finden werden. Mag sein, dass das rechtlich kein Problem ist, aber wenn ich in meiner Hütte unter Belagerung stehe, weiß, dass ich da bald raus muß, dann fange ich nicht an die Belagerer zu provozieren und auf dumme Ideen zu bringen.

Es ist wie gesagt eine Erklärung, das ganze ist nicht einfach so vom Himmel gefallen.



SeldeMer73 schrieb:


> Wurden diese Typen bei mir stehen 😈
> Ich habe bisschen Erfahrung mit aufmüpfige Kinder. 12 Jahre Bw.
> Da gibt's gleich mit Fahrradkette neuen Scheitel.



Du verprügelst also Kinder und hast dafür 12 Jahre bekommen ?!?



SeldeMer73 schrieb:


> Auch das mit dieser Erdbeertussi ehrlich das ist primitiv und niveaulos.



Auch da gibt es eine gewisse Vorgeschichte. Während sie ihm ihr Herz ausgeschüttet hat und ihm davon erzählt hat, dass Leute in ihrer Bekanntschaft Selbstmord begangen haben, kommentierte er das abschließend mit "du siehst eng aus". Es gibt eine Zeit, in der man die sexuellen Qualitäten einer Frau loben und eine, wenn man zuhören sollte. Zusätzlich ist das ganze nach zwei Wochen Fernbeziehung passiert (der Lord läßt eben nichts anbrennen).
Als Frau sollte man generell kein Problem damit haben, als Sexobjekt wahrgenommen zu werden und sich auf den unaufgeforderten Empfang von Penisbildern vorbereiten.

Es gibt haufenweise Leute, die da schon von wesentlich weniger vernichtet wurden.


----------



## AlBundyFan (27. April 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei dem Hausverkauf hat ihn die Gemeinde übel über den Tisch gezogen. 70k, für ein Grundstück nahe Nürnberg, auf dem man wohl künftig zwei Häuser errichten wird, ist einfach absolut wenig. Aber hat hat es ja nicht, wie ihm geraten wurde, versucht an privat zu verkaufen.
> 
> Bei der künftigen Unterbringung hatten beide Seiten wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen. Er dache an ein Haus oder zumindest eine Wohnung, die Gemeinde an einen Platz im Obdachlosenheim. Nach dem, was so zu hören war, hat er es wohl besichtigt und dann reiß aus genommen, da er sich dann an Regeln hätte halten müssen.
> 
> ...




deine Ausführugen in allen Ehren - aber kein verhalten eines Opfers rechtfertigt da verhalten von tätern. es ist also völlig egal, ob etwas absehbar ist oder nicht. die täter sind immer schuld.
noch dazu handelt es sich hier um einen menschen der in der sonderschule war, sogar von gericht bestätigt geistig vermindert ist und von dem erwartest du, daß er sich absolut 100%ig korrekt in jeder situation verhält.
auch wenn seine nerven zum zerreisen gespannt sind wegen der 24h-verfolgung durch hunderte bis tausende menschen.


----------



## fud1974 (27. April 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei dem Hausverkauf hat ihn die Gemeinde übel über den Tisch gezogen. 70k, für ein Grundstück nahe Nürnberg, auf dem man wohl künftig zwei Häuser errichten wird, ist einfach absolut wenig.



Eigentlich sollte man nix mehr zu schreiben aber..
Ich vermute, die haben einfach mal den jahrelangen Ärger mit ihm und die ganzen Schäden "eingepreist" bei dem Verkauf... 

Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei: 
Keiner der beiden Seiten sieht bei dem Konflikt sonderlich gut aus. 

Für mich ist es weder damit getan Herrn Winkler die Total-Absolution zu erteilen noch Verständnis für die..... etwas speziellen Personen zu haben die da vor seinem Haus und im Dorf rumlungerten.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. April 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist es aber so





Pu244 schrieb:


> Manchmal stimmt das halt eben.


In diesem Fall halt aber nicht. Natürlich hat der Mann sich als mündiger Bürger seine allgemeine Lebenssituation (marodes Haus etc.) selbst zu zuschreiben. Der Kerl ist weird und keiner, mit dem ich auch nur ansatzweise persönlichen Kontakt aufbauen würde. 

Die Frage ist aber nach wie vor: Was treibt Leute dazu an, so weit zu gehen und ihn systematisch zu verfolgen? Was ist die Rechtfertigung dafür? Pure Provokation seitens Winkler kann das nicht sein. Wer sich durch seine Aussagen getriggert fühlt, schreibt n kritischen Kommentar und konsumiert seinen Stoff nicht mehr. Ganz einfach. Das wäre legitim. Systematische Verfolgung und psychische Gewalt ist nicht legitim. 

Wir reden hier immerhin von einem Youtuber, der sonst gar keinen persönlichen Kontakt zu den Usern hätte, die seinen Stoff konsumieren. 


Pu244 schrieb:


> Rückblickend muß ich da selbstkritisch eingestehen, dass ich in meiner Schulzeit in zwei Fällen zu weit gegangen bin. Beide male hat jeweils ein Typ versucht mich zu mobben und damit auch jeweils gut zwei Wochen Erfolg. Dann konnte ich das Blatt jeweils wenden. Ich wußte mich körperlich zu wehren und noch wichtiger: ich war ihnen geistig überlegen und viel witziger. Das eine Mal endeten die zwei Wochen damit, dass mich der Typ auf dem Schulhof zusammenschlagen wollte. Dazu wurde ich in eine Ecke gelockt, wo die Pausenaufsicht nicht hinsehen konnte. Das mit dem Zusammenschlagen wurde nichts, ich hatte nach einiger Zeit die Oberhand gewonnen und er hat dann buchstäblich Dreck gefressen, so wie er es mit mir geplant hatte. In Zwischenzeit sind gut 10 andere gekommen, haben sich nicht eingemischt, mich aber angefeuert. Es fühlt sich unglaublich gut an, wenn man den Typen, der einem die letzten Tage zur Hölle gemacht hat, fertig macht und 10 Leute feuern einen an. Es war zwar nichts wirklich ernstes, etwas, das man früher als eine Rangelei unter 10 Jährigen abgetan hatte, unsere Klamotten waren danach etwas dreckig, er durfte sich sein Gesicht waschen.
> 
> Danach war klar, dass ich die Oberhand hatte und er in der Klasse nichts zu melden.
> 
> ...


Was genau willst du mit deiner Anekdote mitteilen? 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich kann es sogar gut nachvollziehen, was du da schreibst. Ich war selbst Opfer von Mobbing. 

Aber aus diesem Grund sage ich dir folgendes: Du hattest dich ja bereits gut und erfolgreich zur Wehr gesetzt. Ab dem Punkt, an dem DU aber mit dem Mobbing begonnen hast, hören sämtliche Erklärungen und Rechtfertigungen auf. Dann bist nämlich allein du Schuld. Niemand sonst. Nicht er hat sich rein manövriert, sondern du hast euch beide da hinein gezogen. Du hast dich zu diesem Schritt entschieden und ihn durchgeführt, nicht er. 

Du magst ne Erklärung abgegeben haben, warum du Täter wurdest. Schwarz und Weiß bleibt es aber trotzdem, da du die ganze Schuld auf dich geladen hast. Nachdem du Erfolg mit deiner Gegenwehr hattest, die ja offensichtlich gereicht hat, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Du warst halt damals einfach ein A********. Nichts anderes. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Du redest hier jetzt von einem Recht, das man einfordern darf. Der Punkt ist, er provoziert ganz gerne.


Deine folgenden Zeilen hab ich gar nicht erst zitiert. Du schreibst dazu ganz schön viel, aber eine explizite Antwort auf die Frage, was genau denn die Verfolgung und der systematische psychische Terror rechtfertigt, sehe ich nicht. Pure verbale Provokation, die sich in der Regel nicht mal gegen eine Person richtet, sondern gegen eine Gruppe von Nullgesichtern, und auch nur in Form von Videos, kann kein Grund dafür sein.


----------



## Pu244 (27. April 2022)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> deine Ausführugen in allen Ehren - aber kein verhalten eines Opfers rechtfertigt da verhalten von tätern.



Wie schon geschrieben: es gibt einen Unterschied, zwischen einer Rechtfertigung und



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es ist also völlig egal, ob etwas absehbar ist oder nicht. die täter sind immer schuld.



Das berühmte Jein, es gibt Abstufungen der Schuld und Rainer Winkler ist eben selbst zum Täter geworden.

Außerdem sollte klargestellt werden, wer hier mit Täter gemeint ist. Die Leute, die ihn angegriffen haben? Das definitiv, da gibt es auch wenig Diskussionen, die Leute werden allgemein als Idioten angesehen.

Wobei das dann eben auch nicht so einfach ist. Für die Fälle, bei denen Rainer vor Gericht gestanden hat, war er eindeutig der Angreifer. Es ist traurig, aber wahr: wenn man beleidigt wird, dann hat man leider kein Recht, dem anderen den Schädel einzuschlagen, leider. Man muß die Polizei rufen und das Justizsystem seinen Job machen lassen. Wenn derjenige fliehen will, dann darf man ihn festhalten und wenn er sich wehrt, auch verprügeln, bis das aufhört.

Da sind wir dann auch schon bei der ganz eindeutigen Schuld von Rainer Winkler: obwohl er mehrfach vor Gericht stand, hat er sich niemals informiert, was er eigentlich darf und was nicht. Das ist ganz eindeutig seine Schuld, da gibt es nicht viel herumzudiskutieren. Genauso hat er sämtliche Bewährungsauflagen ignoriert, dafür gibt es auch keine Entschuldigung. Die Ironie des ganze: ein Teil davon war ein Antigewalttraining, das dieses Problem wohl gelöst oder zumindest verbessert hat.

Bis heute konnte mir auch niemand erklären, was die Polizei falsch gemacht hat, dass er sie als Hurens*hne betiteln, mit "halts Maul" abfertigen und verleumden darf. Da gibt es dann auch keine Entschuldigung mehr.



AlBundyFan schrieb:


> noch dazu handelt es sich hier um einen menschen der in der sonderschule war, sogar von gericht bestätigt geistig vermindert ist und von dem erwartest du, daß er sich absolut 100%ig korrekt in jeder situation verhält.



Es klingt komisch, aber ja: von jemanden, der nicht komplett schuldunfähig ist, kann man erwarten, dass er sich an Gesetze hält. Er war auf der Sonderschule, aber das entbindet eben nicht davon. Nach den ersten malen vor Gericht hätte er sich informieren müssen, was er darf und was nicht. Genauso mit den Bewährungsauflagen.

Du hast übrigens seine narzisstische Persönlichkeitsstörung vergessen, die wurde auch festgestellt.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> In diesem Fall halt aber nicht.



Doch ist es, er hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, das kann man als denkender Mensch nicht schönreden.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber nach wie vor: Was treibt Leute dazu an, so weit zu gehen und ihn systematisch zu verfolgen?



Es ist keine systematische Verfolgung. Es gibt niemanden der irgendwelche Befehle gibt.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Was ist die Rechtfertigung dafür?



Ich habe es schon mehrfach geschrieben und erkläre es dir, da du es offenbar nicht verstehst:
Es gibt einen Unterschied, zwischen Rechtfertigung und Erklärung.

Rechtfertigung = das war richtig, es ist verdient, so hätte ich es auch gemacht
Erklärung = deshalb ist es passiert

Es gibt jeweils sehr gute Erklärungen, warum der Amoklauf in Erfurt und in Münchnen stattgefunden haben, es gibt jedoch keinerlei Rechtfertigung.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Pure Provokation seitens Winkler kann das nicht sein.



Er trägt nunmal seinen Teil bei.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wer sich durch seine Aussagen getriggert fühlt, schreibt n kritischen Kommentar und konsumiert seinen Stoff nicht mehr. Ganz einfach. Das wäre legitim.



Menschen sind eben nicht so, wie das Beispiel Gil Ofarim und die Demo vor dem Leipziger Hotel



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Systematische Verfolgung und psychische Gewalt ist nicht legitim.



Es gibt eben keine systematische Verfolgung, nur einen gigantischen Haufen von Leuten, die selbstständig agieren.

Davon sind eben einige unterwegs, die jenseits von gut und böse sind.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Was genau willst du mit deiner Anekdote mitteilen?



Du meintest, das Opfer hätte niemals eine Mitschuld, das gibt es allerdings, wie in meinem Beispiel.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ab dem Punkt, an dem DU aber mit dem Mobbing begonnen hast, hören sämtliche Erklärungen und Rechtfertigungen auf.



Du mußt mal den Unterschied, zwischen einer Erklärung und einer Rechtfertigung verstehen. Ich dachte eigentlich, das wäre jedem klar, ist es aber nicht.

Wenn du den Unterschied nicht verstehst, dann kann man sich eigentlich jegliche Diskussion mit dir sparen, da du die Komplexität eines Themas nicht verstehen kannst. Ein Mensch, der mir da gleich einfällt, ist George W Bush, der hatte damit auch seine Probleme.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dann bist nämlich allein du Schuld. Niemand sonst.



Nein, bin ich nicht.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Nicht er hat sich rein manövriert, sondern du hast euch beide da hinein gezogen.



Er hat damit angefangen und sich selbst in die Sache Manövriert. Du kapierst es halt eben nicht, dass es meist kein absolutes schwarz/weiß gibt.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Du hast dich zu diesem Schritt entschieden und ihn durchgeführt, nicht er.



Es gab niemals eine Entscheidung.

Ich habe mich verteidigt und einfach so weiter gemacht. Es gab niemals einen Punkt, an dem ich das bewußt entschieden habe.

Aber sowas du verstehst halt eben nicht.

Was ich witzig finde: bei Rainer Winkler rechtfertigst du es, anstatt seine Taten genauso auseinander zu nehmen. Er hat eben z.B. eine Line überschritten, als er versucht hat dem Typen, mit der Taschenlampe, den Schädel einzuschlagen. Warum siehst du das dann nicht ein? Warum gibt es da für dich auf einmal doch eine Rechtfertigung?



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Schwarz und Weiß bleibt es aber trotzdem, da du die ganze Schuld auf dich geladen hast.



Nein, bleibt es nicht, zumindest für normale Leute.

Da sind wir schon beim Thema "die ganze Schuld" die hätte ich nur auf mich geladen, wenn ich mir jemanden herausgepickt hätte und ihn dann mit vollem Vorsatz fertig gemacht hätte. das gab es aber nicht, nur einen kleinen Jungen, der sich gegen übles Mobbing gewehrt hat und einfach nicht wußte, wann Schluß ist. Im übrigen trifft einem unter 14 keine Schuld, ist so.

Nocheinmal: bei mir bist du absolut Gnadenlos und läßt nichts gelten, bei Rainer Winkler aber schon? Warum trifft ihn nicht 100% der Schuld? Warum soll er dann einen Freifahrtsschein bekommen und der Rest der Welt nicht?



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Nachdem du Erfolg mit deiner Gegenwehr hattest, die ja offensichtlich gereicht hat, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.



Es war mir damals nicht bewußt, dass es gereicht hat. Er hat mich gemobbt, wo er konnte, ich habe bei jeder Gelegenheit dagegengehalten. Irgendwann wurde aus dem dagegenhalten, ohne dass ich es bemerkt hätte, etwas mehr.

Zu der damaligen Zeit gab es nichtmal den Begriff Mobbing.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Du warst halt damals einfach ein A********. Nichts anderes.



Nein, war ich nicht, aber dafür müßtest du dich von deinem schwarz weiß Denken verabschieden.

Wenn du bei einem kleinen Jungen so absolut gnadenlos bist, warum nicht bei Rainer Winkler? Warum verteidigst du ihn? Warum gestehst du ihm Dinge zu, die alle anderen nicht dürfen? Warum bestehst du darauf, bei seinem Straftaten die Ursache zu betrachten und verweigerst sie dem Rest.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Du schreibst dazu ganz schön viel, aber eine explizite Antwort auf die Frage, was genau denn die Verfolgung und der systematische psychische Terror rechtfertigt, sehe ich nicht.



Du kapierst eben nicht den Unterschied, zwischen einer Rechtfertigung und einer Erklärung nicht

Aber da du so gnadenlos bist: für dich dürften die zahlreichen Straftaten des Rainer Winkler dann seine Verfolgung rechtfertigen.


----------



## MarcHammel (27. April 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Doch ist es, er hat seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, das kann man als denkender Mensch nicht schönreden.


Ich rede nichts schön. Wie kommst du darauf?


Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist keine systematische Verfolgung. Es gibt niemanden der irgendwelche Befehle gibt.


Es muss dafür auch keine Befehle geben. Es braucht nur ein Motiv. Und dieses Motiv teilen sich diese Leute, die den Kerl belästigen und verfolgen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Menschen sind eben nicht so, wie das Beispiel Gil Ofarim und die Demo vor dem Leipziger Hotel


So sollte es aber sein. Alles andere ist hirnlos und unwürdig.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Du meintest, das Opfer hätte niemals eine Mitschuld, das gibt es allerdings, wie in meinem Beispiel.


Nein.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein, bin ich nicht.


Ähm...doch. Warum das so ist, hab ich dir erklärt.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Er hat damit angefangen und sich selbst in die Sache Manövriert. Du kapierst es halt eben nicht, dass es meist kein absolutes schwarz/weiß gibt.


Ich kapiere das schon, keine Sorge.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Es gab niemals eine Entscheidung.


Also war das ein Reflex, dass du deine erworbene Machtposition ausgenutzt hast? Höhere Gewalt? Oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen? Natürlich war das eine Entscheidung deinerseits, auch wenn du sie vielleicht nicht verbal geäußert hast.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich verteidigt und einfach so weiter gemacht.


Ja eben. Und an dem Punkt, an dem du einfach weiter gemacht hast, war es nun mal nicht mehr gerechtfertigt und hast dich auf die selbe Stufe wie der Kerl begeben. Du hast Selbstjustiz begangen und wurdest selbst zum Mobber. Und damit hast du Schuld auf dich geladen. Das hat mit Gegenwehr und Verteidigung sowohl moralisch, als auch rechtlich nichts mehr am Hut. Das war nämlich ab einem gewissen Punkt Selbstjustiz, Rache...wie auch immer man dazu sagen mag. Aber nicht mehr rechtens.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Es gab niemals einen Punkt, an dem ich das bewußt entschieden habe.


Siehe oben.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon beim Thema "die ganze Schuld" die hätte ich nur auf mich geladen, wenn ich mir jemanden herausgepickt hätte und ihn dann mit vollem Vorsatz fertig gemacht hätte. das gab es aber nicht, nur einen kleinen Jungen, der sich gegen übles Mobbing gewehrt hat und einfach nicht wußte, wann Schluß ist.


Der Vorsatz war gegeben, als du nicht damit aufgehört hast. Du missverstehst hier, glaub ich, auch was: Gegenwehr kann ich absolut verstehen und da hast du mein vollstes Verständnis. Aber ich kritisiere nicht die Gegenwehr, sondern die Tatsache, dass du danach nicht aufgehört hast. Denn ab diesem Punkt liegt die Schuld glasklar bei dir.

Der Täter ist IMMER Schuld. Natürlich gibt es Faktoren, die eine Tat überhaupt erst zustande kommen lassen, aber letztlich liegt die Verantwortung und damit die Schuld IMMER beim Täter. Wir reden hier ja nicht mehr über Notwehr.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Im übrigen trifft einem unter 14 keine Schuld, ist so.


Doch. Du kannst zwar rechtlich nicht dafür belangt werden, aber die Schuld bleibt trotzdem.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Nocheinmal: bei mir bist du absolut Gnadenlos und läßt nichts gelten, bei Rainer Winkler aber schon? Warum trifft ihn nicht 100% der Schuld? Warum soll er dann einen Freifahrtsschein bekommen und der Rest der Welt nicht?


Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass Winkler ein Unschuldslamm ist. Und gnadenlos bin ich auch nicht.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein, war ich nicht, aber dafür müßtest du dich von deinem schwarz weiß Denken verabschieden.


Aus Opfer werden schnell Täter. Das war bei dir der Fall. Man kann für fast alles Verständnis haben und das habe ich in deinem Fall durchaus. Aber ein Arschloch warst du damals trotzdem. Verständnis haben heißt nicht, etwas gut zuheißen.

Ich betone hier übrigens: Du warst ein Arschloch. Dass du es jetzt nicht mehr bist, weiß ich. 


Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn du bei einem kleinen Jungen so absolut gnadenlos bist, warum nicht bei Rainer Winkler? Warum verteidigst du ihn? Warum gestehst du ihm Dinge zu, die alle anderen nicht dürfen? Warum bestehst du darauf, bei seinem Straftaten die Ursache zu betrachten und verweigerst sie dem Rest.


Ich gestehe ihm nichts zu. Ich kritisiere allein den Umgang der Hater mit ihm. Und der ist halt nun mal weder rechtens, gerechtfertigt, noch in irgendeiner Weise sinnig oder schlüssig. Jede Erklärung dafür ist daher völlig belanglos und nichtig.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Du kapierst eben nicht den Unterschied, zwischen einer Rechtfertigung und einer Erklärung nicht


Ja ja, ich doof. Du kluk. 


Pu244 schrieb:


> Aber da du so gnadenlos bist: für dich dürften die zahlreichen Straftaten des Rainer Winkler dann seine Verfolgung rechtfertigen.


Wenn er Straftaten begangen hat, gehört er ins Gefängnis. Bums. Fertig. Nichts anderes. Alles andere ist Selbstjustiz. Oder glaubst du, die Hater, die ihn verfolgen oder die ihn "besucht" haben, haben Gerechtigkeit im Sinn?  Nein, die haben einfach Spaß dabei.


----------



## AlBundyFan (29. April 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: es gibt einen Unterschied, zwischen einer Rechtfertigung und
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht hast du ja einen bruder zb. mit dem du früher öfters gestritten hast.
und jetzt stell dir mal vor, daß du 5.000 brüder hast und jeder von denen kann unvermittelt kommen und dich verbal attakieren, niedermachen oder verarschen....und du hast keine sekunde im leben in der du sagen kannst "jetzt kommt mal keiner von denen".......denn genau so geht es rainer winkler.
 und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß so einen 100%-druck du oder ich oder sonstwer besser vertragen würde als rainer winkler.
manche menschen bringen sich wegen mobbing sogar um, weil sie es nicht mehr ertragen - und da haben oft schon 20 mitschüler in derselben schulklasse gereicht. das ist aber nichts gegen das was rainer winkler aushalten muß.
insofern kann ich sagen: mich wundert es, daß er noch nicht mehr ausgezuckt ist oder sich selbst etwas angetan hat umd diesen zustand zu entfliehen.
jetzt ist er sogar mit einem auto unterwegs und hat gehofft, daß er so den menschen entfliehen kann, die ihm dauernd auflauern ....aber nichtmal das nützt etwas, weil es eine hetzjagd gibt von tausenden menschen die jederzeit seinen standort weitergeben damit man ihn weiter besser niedermachen kann.


----------

